# Bikepacking routes in Northern New Mexico?



## Oh-my-tush-a (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone done any multiple day "bikepacking" trips in the Northern New Mexico area. Any 2-4 day loops that have water access. Perhaps a loop that can be done in the Spring?


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

I would recommend Jemez mtns. or The CDT from Chama on down South


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Water is the problem that i run into the most.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh-my-tush-a said:


> Has anyone done any multiple day "bikepacking" trips in the Northern New Mexico area. Any 2-4 day loops that have water access. Perhaps a loop that can be done in the Spring?


Jemez / Cochiti have quite a few trails that can be linked giving you a decent loop.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Would be nice to have enough water to pack in also. Ultimate trip...pedal up...wet a line.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Ftfy*



ABQDave said:


> Ultimate trip...pedal up...snort a line.


fixed


----------



## Sage_Cat (Nov 1, 2009)

Santa Fe Fat Tire is cooking up some bike-packing trips. Go to this link. 

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/sf-fat-tire-society/9z3NlDzkCW8

Courtesy of Tim Nelson.


----------



## Steve O'Punc (Mar 20, 2009)

Or Taos' many options! And just past Chama to Platoro CO.(Elwood Pass trail head for the CDT) to Wolf Cr. ski area and back. Breath taking beauty and hardness.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve O'Punc said:


> Or Taos' many options! And just past Chama to Platoro CO.(Elwood Pass trail head for the CDT) to Wolf Cr. ski area and back. Breath taking beauty and hardness.


What would you do up here? I guess the possibilities are endless. I have the bikepacking bug bad. I am in the process of making some bags for my rigid bike. We bought a used surger and some fabric and it is still cheaper than buying something crappy online.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry about your bug but I still do not understand the mystique of sleeping on the ground. Huts, yurts, 2 star hotels, whatever are okay. Even the back of my truck or hatchback. How do you carry enough beer?



greg de taos said:


> What would you do up here? I guess the possibilities are endless. I have the bikepacking bug bad. I am in the process of making some bags for my rigid bike. We bought a used surger and some fabric and it is still cheaper than buying something crappy online.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

Sage_Cat said:


> Santa Fe Fat Tire is cooking up some bike-packing trips. Go to this link.
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/sf-fat-tire-society/9z3NlDzkCW8
> 
> Courtesy of Tim Nelson.


Does that guy still yelp out wooohooo like every ten seconds on the ride ?


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

OH, its a good bug. I spend so many hours and calories getting up to the high country that I normally have to turn right around and go home. Bikepacking allows me to ride until I am tired, eat drink sleep and do it all again the next day. I am the opposite of you. I hate two star hotels (I have a thing against bed bugs) and I am much too tall to sleep in my trunk. 
The bags that we are making are for beer and food, I am thinking about insulating one of the bags to keep things at least semi cold, this will not be an ultra light weight set up, but it will be servicible. Now if I can just figure out how to get the tempurpedic in a bag.


----------



## Oh-my-tush-a (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for all replies about bikepacking possibilities in Northern New Mexico. I have the bikepacking bug too and I enjoy sleeping on ground under the stars. My husband and I have done bikepacking trips on the Colorado trail between Molas Pass and Durango. We have also done part of the Kokopelli trail and also the White Rim road in Canyonlands. At some point we would like to do sections of the Great Divide route. I wish we could do the entire route, but we have a dog and we would like to keep our jobs....
Perhaps MTBR forums should have a "bikepacking" forum section???


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

notaknob said:


> Sorry about your bug but I still do not understand the mystique of sleeping on the ground. Huts, yurts, 2 star hotels, whatever are okay. Even the back of my truck or hatchback. How do you carry enough beer?


Well those are all options. Honestly a good sleeping pad and bag go a long way when camping. Carrying beer is converted more into a good scotch or bourbon saving weight and not impacting the fuel intake. Now about that keg backpack


----------



## Sage_Cat (Nov 1, 2009)

makachut said:


> Does that guy still yelp out wooohooo like every ten seconds on the ride ?


Nope, only about every 20 seconds, cuz I'm woohooing every other 20 seconds. Woohooo! ride a bike, feel like a kid and Wheeee, unless you're too cool that is.....


----------



## tricky dick (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.bikepacking.net/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=6fb2db755ac7134f1bfdda782e79cfc8;www


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

TVdinners said:


> I'll second This. I've Mapped a pretty decent BikePack from the CDT @ Chama up through Delnorte, Over the Saddle and into Wolf Creek.
> 
> Someday...


Guess I'm not alone :thumbsup:


----------



## ekloco (Apr 20, 2007)

Tim Nelson here.....the guy they were razzing a few post ago.....I am pioneering a few routes....some I've ridden... some are still dreams....

#1 Santa Fe to Cohiti to Valle Grande to La Cueva / Fenton Lake from there North takes you to Abiquiu -Espanola- Santa Fe OR Fenton Lake south takes you to Gilman Tunnels to Jemez Springs hitch a ride in pickup to Bernalillo take Train back to SF

#2 Santa Fe north on the western slope of the Sangre de Cristo Mtns head east crossing the range a Sipapu/ Tres Ritos...ride the Eastern slpes of the Sangres to Hermits Peak near Las Vegas... head west over Elk Mt. into the Pecos river valley, then over Glorieta Baldy Back to SF

#3 All the area from Tres Ritos north to Anglfire/ Eaglesnest on north to Valle Vidal looks totally excellent, and can be combined for loops with the famous South Boundry trail and many of the sister trails in the Taos area.

#4 The Contiental Divide Trail starting at the Cumbres Pass just north of Chama heading south is some recently improved single track that will take you to Hopewell Lake... optional detour to Ojo Caliente Hot Springs from there pick yer own route to make a big loop back or keep heading south and shuttle back to starting point.

I'd like to explore down by Ruidoso this spring ... or over on the west side of the Gila (actual Gila is wilderness).....Also the Zuni Mtns between Gallup & Grants is some sweet and mellow high country with El Malpais / the Ice Caves / Inscription Rock as Point of Interest things to do


----------



## vigoroflife (Jun 13, 2018)

*Gpx*



ekloco said:


> Tim Nelson here.....the guy they were razzing a few post ago.....I am pioneering a few routes....some I've ridden... some are still dreams....
> 
> #1 Santa Fe to Cohiti to Valle Grande to La Cueva / Fenton Lake from there North takes you to Abiquiu -Espanola- Santa Fe OR Fenton Lake south takes you to Gilman Tunnels to Jemez Springs hitch a ride in pickup to Bernalillo take Train back to SF
> 
> ...


Do you have any GPX files for any of these


----------



## vigoroflife (Jun 13, 2018)

*Gpx*



ekloco said:


> Tim Nelson here.....the guy they were razzing a few post ago.....I am pioneering a few routes....some I've ridden... some are still dreams....
> 
> #1 Santa Fe to Cohiti to Valle Grande to La Cueva / Fenton Lake from there North takes you to Abiquiu -Espanola- Santa Fe OR Fenton Lake south takes you to Gilman Tunnels to Jemez Springs hitch a ride in pickup to Bernalillo take Train back to SF
> 
> ...


Do you have any GPX files for any of this


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Are you aware that the last post on this was 2012 ?.

Possibly Tim is not going to see this follow up. 

As well, there's a possibility the roads and conditions have changed in 8 years, thus I'd be doing a Google map search of the routes suggested, than a RideWithGPS search for this area, as well as a TrailForks search, with the note that TF didn't exist 8 years ago, not sure of RWGPS.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The Bikepacking New Mexico facebook group would be a good resource.

Rides and routes are posted on an ongoing basis and Tim Nelson is a frequent (and current) poster.


----------

